# von PG zu Laptop



## nonguru (25 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte von einem PG auf ein Laptop umsteigen was gibt es hier zu beachten. ich möchte entwerder USB gerät oder PCMCIA Schnittstelle benutzen. Ich möchte S7 und Vipa Steuerungen Programmieren

Danke für Hilfe

Bitte Bei Siemensartikeln mit Bestellnummer da ich zum Beispiel noch in keinem Katalog die CP 5512 gefunden habe


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2008)

nonguru schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich möchte von einem PG auf ein Laptop umsteigen was gibt es hier zu beachten. ich möchte entwerder USB gerät oder PCMCIA Schnittstelle benutzen. Ich möchte S7 und Vipa Steuerungen Programmieren
> 
> Danke für Hilfe
> ...


 


6GK1551-2AA00  -------   CP 5512 PC CARD (CARDBUS, 32 BIT) ZUM ANSCHLUSS EINES PG ODER NOTEBOOK AN PROFIBUS ODER MPI     Listenpreis    675,00 EUR 




DELL D830   hatt seriell und PCMCIA:      http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=114942&postcount=16

oder    http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=114944&postcount=17


----------



## OHGN (25 Februar 2008)

> Bitte Bei Siemensartikeln mit Bestellnummer da ich zum Beispiel noch in keinem Katalog die CP 5512 gefunden habe


 
  

CP_5512


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (17 März 2008)

Cp 5511: C79459-A1890-A1
mit HW-Adapter: C79459-A1890-A1


----------

